# Personal Best



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

By a lot...

got lucky and shot this deer during the recent high winds in S. Texas.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Helluva deer, Congrats!!!


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Good Job, Congrats!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice job!!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Great buck Kevin.

Congrats,
John


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

what a stud! congrats!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations kevin....


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a great deer sir! Congratulations on a fine trophy.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a personal best for most hunters, Congrats


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Going to look good in the wall! Congrats


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great deer! Congrats!
You look like your standing on the beach with all of that sugar sand under your feet. LOL!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, thatâ€™s a stud. Beautiful buck, congratulations.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome deer Kevin! Congrats!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

What a trophy. Congratulations no doubt.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a fine and unique looking trophy. Thanks


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Deer*

Very nice


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Good looking buck.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

That is a dandy. Congrats!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lot of horns gonna be hard to beat. Congrats ought to eat good to boot.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Great deer, Congrats


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Hell of a deer Kevin. Congrats. 

LW


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Outstanding buck. 2 thumbs way up!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Really a good one lot of bone there.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is a good looking deer.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

That's by far the best buck I've seen posted this year. :cheers:


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a great buck Kevin...very cool rack!

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trophy!!


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

At a way, tons of mass. Great deer!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hell of a buck sir!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Thanks guys.

the deer fooled me a little because i misjudged his mb length and mass.

he has 28" main beams and 38" of mass & 17 points.


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go Kevin!
Solid Heavy Buck!
Same ranch over there?
gimme a call when u can.
swamp


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

KevinA said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> the deer fooled me a little because i misjudged his mb length and mass.
> 
> he has 28" main beams and 38" of mass & 17 points.



Dang, 28 in. Main beams. He would have fooled me too.
Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Great deer, congratulations.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



KevinA said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> the deer fooled me a little because i misjudged his mb length and mass.
> 
> he has 28" main beams and 38" of mass & 17 points.


that is exactly why people go to south texas.

what was total green score, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Lukkee (Jul 11, 2016)

Awesome Deer. Congratulations


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Hook the deer scored 188 6/8


----------

